# American Girl Doll Cabled Sweater pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, here it is folks! At least two people have completed for us and I think I have corrected the mistakes. Thanks ladies!

Without further ado, here is the pattern.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Again, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!! I just started a sweater for my doll, still have the sleeves to knit then I will start on the pleated dress you made last week. It was so beautiful!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are very welcome! I did the pink sweater but used the wrong yarn! It is way too small. Just did not realize it until it was too late! Oh well. Started a skirt last night without a pattern. Trying to figure something out! Itchy brain again!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

What weight yarn are you using for this cute sweater?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful little cabled sweaters. I adjust downloaded them. Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The white one is baby yarn and the purple one is a 3 ply yarn.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely pattern thank you


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern and lovely colours. Thank you again for the patterns.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

love the pattern, thankyou very much, but could not see what yarn or size needles to use


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for these patterns. My granddaughter loves the clothes I make for her dolls and these will make a great addition. You are very generous.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that pattern, its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

thank you so much for making these patterns available, and easy to download. Love them, and they are going to be my winter projects.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Again, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!! I just started a sweater for my doll, still have the sleeves to knit then I will start on the pleated dress you made last week. It was so beautiful!!!


I have a question about the dolls do you collect dolls or are they for a child do not get me wrong the clothing are all beautifully made but do you change the doll and how offen some off you have such lovely clothing for your dolls A little girl would be in heaven with them all, I do not want to offend any one I have been wondereding for a long time just had to asking


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your patterns with us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty sweaters.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh dear- I didn't realize that the pleated dress pictures had a download under it! How can I access that pattern now? I want to make the dress and this sweater for my great niece for Christmas! Lovely- you certainly are talented!!!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern - it's very cute!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it. You are so generous to share


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

Ohhh! this is very nice. I love the cable on the back. I have never knitted that kind. It will be a challenge. Thank you very much.
Vylia xx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I have a question about the dolls do you collect dolls or are they for a child do not get me wrong the clothing are all beautifully made but do you change the doll and how offen some off you have such lovely clothing for your dolls A little girl would be in heaven with them all, I do not want to offend any one I have been wondereding for a long time just had to asking


No offense taken! I make them for my hubby's nieces! He has five nieces and between them they have over 20 dolls! Plus I bought one for me to "model" the clothes on. So far the girls have loved everything and wonder what is coming next!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Oh dear- I didn't realize that the pleated dress pictures had a download under it! How can I access that pattern now? I want to make the dress and this sweater for my great niece for Christmas! Lovely- you certainly are talented!!!


I did not have a download under the dress. It was a bought pattern and can be found on several web sites.

Glad you like the items though! I will be making a few more of both the dress and the sweater!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your generous words! Just because I like something does not mean others will and it is a good feeling knowing I can offer something that will be well received!

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Could you give me the information for the links to the pattern? Thanks.

Five of each item? You are ambishious!



run4fittness said:


> I did not have a download under the dress. It was a bought pattern and can be found on several web sites.
> 
> Glad you like the items though! I will be making a few more of both the dress and the sweater!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to make this pretty sweater but, I need yarn, needles and guage. Thank You, Viv


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I would love to make this pretty sweater but, I need yarn, needles and guage. Thank You, Viv


I thought it was on there, but I could be wrong! I used size 5 needles and on the white one was baby yarn and the purple was a 3 ply cone yarn. Hope this helps!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I would love to make this pretty sweater but, I need yarn, needles and guage. Thank You, Viv


Sorry, I just pulled up the pattern and it was size 6 needles. I put it in the sentence that tells you how many stitches to cast on.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

She can wear this one front or back way! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful .. 
I don't knit, I crochet .. Is there a pattern for AG dolls for crocheting or a site for crocheting for the dolls ? Thanks !!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Cassews said:


> Beautiful ..
> I don't knit, I crochet .. Is there a pattern for AG dolls for crocheting or a site for crocheting for the dolls ? Thanks !!


Yes. Go to ABCknitting.com. Then go to crochet doll clothes. Lots of pretty crochet clothes.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern, many thanks for sharing


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Lafemmefran said:


> Yes. Go to ABCknitting.com. Then go to crochet doll clothes. Lots of pretty crochet clothes.


thank you very much .. My grands would thank you but they are not here !LOL .. I do so appreciate the reply ! Again, thank you !!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

So sweet! Thank you again.


----------



## Bellanana5 (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you have any knitting patterns to share!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bellanana5 said:


> Do you have any knitting patterns to share!


What are you looking for? Elaine Baker has loads and loads of patterns forr free. Just go to the top of the page and click on search and put in any version of American Girl Doll patterns and you will find more than a few to choose from! Enjoy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you every one! Look forward to seeing what colors others do this in!


----------



## Bellanana5 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Pretty models, thank you for the explanation.
Bravo!
Have a good day


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for both the robe and cable sweater patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

will these fit preemies?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diane D said:


> will these fit preemies?


I have no idea! Maybe with a larger needle or yarn it would. I have often thought some of these doll clothes would make great baby clothes!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, i am doing the pattern for the white cardigan and i am having a problem with the back cable... its not looking right to me...Will post pic....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diana D,

Looks like you missed a row or two in the design. Right about the time you were at the bottom of the sleeve increases. I can point right to it in the picture but would have to pull out my pattern in order to tell you which row it is. You forgot to curve the far right cable back to the left.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pulled it all out and starting again....worked carefully row by row but will try again. thanks..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diane D said:


> pulled it all out and starting again....worked carefully row by row but will try again. thanks..


Sorry you are having problems. I sincerely hope the second time through it works out!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love the sweater. Thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love all your patterns!!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

somehow me and the back cable were not friends  So i left the arm cables and the back cable off but it came out nice...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diane D,

I think it looks great! I hope you will give it another try for the back cable though. It could be that I just really like cables!

Thanks for posting the finished picture!

JanetLee


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Diane D, 
Your cardigan looks very nice. As the picture doesn't show the back it doesn't matter that you haven't done the cable. You might try again sometime and find that the back cable will work.


----------



## Jersica (Jun 13, 2013)

Cute!!! This patterm of sweater is also suitable for babies!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes it could. Just use bigger yarn and bigger needles!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Diane

It looks perfect.

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Love the pattern, thank you very much for pattern.
Bravo


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here it is folks! At least two people have completed for us and I think I have corrected the mistakes. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Without further ado, here is the pattern.
> 
> ...


 have a pattern for the pants? Please.

Monique


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I make them for my granddaughter ,she has 10 dolls, I also give some to her friends and I sell them in my shop on Etsy. I love knitting them because they don't take too long and they look adorable on the dolls.


----------

